# Wohin mit dem Hebel für die Vario Sattelstütze?



## franz_m22 (2. Februar 2021)

Ich plane mein Hardtail mit einer versenkbaren Sattelstütze nachzurüsten. Wahrscheinlich eine Lev Integra oder Crankbrother Highline für 27.2. Nur ist mir nicht klar wohin ich den Remote Hebel montiere?

Rechts ist der 1x12 Schalthebel(Sram) und auf der linken Seite der Remote Lockout für die Federgabel(Fox).
Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich, wenn ich den Hebel für die Federgabel am Lenker behalten will?


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Februar 2021)

Twistloc 
Hebel von KS zB der nach unten drückt (doof) 
Hebel über Kopf rechts oben montieren (hässlich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerblaumann (2. Februar 2021)

Für Lockout und Sattelstütze sehe ich folgende Möglichkeiten, auch wenn xcfahrer schon drei Möglichkeiten erwähnt hat, liste ich sie der Vollständigkeit halber nochmal mit auf:


RockShox Twistlock und dann irgendeinen Vario-remote links unterm Lenker
Lockout unten links und Vario-remote rechts überm Lenker
Lockout unten links und Vario-remote links überm Lenker, geht z.B. mit dem Crankbrothers Highline Remote
Bontrager Droplock, da rastet der Lockout ein und löst sich beim nochmaligen Drücken, dadurch braucht man für den Lockout nur einen Hebel, der untere ist für die Stütze
Scott Twistlock - der ist eigentlich für dreistufige Fahrwerke, bei mir funktionierts aber auch am zweistufigen, wenn der Zug genug auf Spannung ist, Orbea hat auch so einen Hebel
Vario-remote links am Lenker, den man von oben nach unten drückt - da gibts viele, die m.E. nicht soo viel taugen, der Wolf Tooth ReMote BarCentric ist einer der hochwertigeren, muss natürlich vom Platz her mit Bremse und Lockout harmonieren (gilt natürlich überall)
aus einem Gripshift Schalthebel die Rasterung raus nehmen und damit die Stütze ansteuern


----------



## Ch_Bike_3 (2. Februar 2021)

Hallo Franz!

Wäre noch cool wenn du schreiben würdest, welchen Lockout-Hebel du derzeit von Fox hast?
Wenn du den Lockout (drücken von oben) hast könnte eventuell ja noch was drunter passen und genauso umgekehrt, also wenn du unten einen hast am Lenker kann noch was drüber passen 

Kenn einige die links Dämpfer und Federgabel an zwei verschiedenen Remotes sperren weil sie keinen Kombi-Remote kaufen (warum auch immer...) 
Und ich kenn welche die wie @cxfahrer geschrieben hat, 2x12 fahren und den Remote auf den Kopf drehen damit er über die Schaltung links passt 



franz_m22 schrieb:


> Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich, wenn ich den Hebel für die Federgabel am Lenker behalten will?


Ich verstehe nicht ganz, ob du nun unbedingt den Hebel von Fox behalten willst? Oder ob das bezogen auf die Position am Lenker ist?

Es gibt inzwischen von so vielen Herstellern Remotehebel, die mehrere Dinge (auch Dämpfe, Gabel und Remote in einem) gleichzeitig ansteuern können. Solltest du also nicht auf den Fox Remote-Hebel beharren, kannst du jederzeit auf einen passenden Kombi-Remote-Hebel ausweichen 

Oder wie @cxfahrer vor mir geschrieben hat auf einen Twistlock umbauen.
Ich finde selber bin aber kein Fan von Twistlocks...aber das ist mal wieder Geschmackssache 





Sieht dann so aus als Kombi für beispielsweise Gabel, Dämpfer und Dropper. UNd Gabel und Dämpfer sogar als 3 Positionen Hebel


----------



## Ch_Bike_3 (2. Februar 2021)

Mist hab wohl zu lange getippt @kleinerblaumann war schneller


----------



## Pilatus (2. Februar 2021)

von Bikeyoke der 2-By funktioniert sehr gut. Auf jeden Fall besser als der Kindshock.
https://www.bikeyoke.de/de/remotes/2-by/


----------



## franz_m22 (3. Februar 2021)

Ch_Bike_3 schrieb:


> Wäre noch cool wenn du schreiben würdest, welchen Lockout-Hebel du derzeit von Fox hast?


Ich habe den "Fox Racing Shox Two Position Remote" Hebel. Die zwei Kabel Variante aber nur mit einem Kabel in Verwendung(Hardtail).








Ch_Bike_3 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht ganz, ob du nun unbedingt den Hebel von Fox behalten willst? Oder ob das bezogen auf die Position am Lenker ist?


Genau, mir gehts darum, dass ich weiterhin einen Hebel für die Federgabel am Lenker habe. Welcher Hebel das dann genau wird ist mir eigentlich egal.


Danke für eure vielen Tipps. Ich muss mir das noch in Ruhe überlegen, weil diese Hebel gar nicht so billig sind.  Squidlock 3 -> 130 EUR


----------



## Mr. Speed (3. Februar 2021)

Ich würde einen Twistloc oder Gripshift Hebel nehmen, die Rasterung ausbauen. 
Eleganteste und ergonomischste Lösung m.E.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (3. Februar 2021)

Wenn man so einen Twistlock mag, ist das eine elegante Lösung. Meins wäre es nicht so, das muss jeder selber wissen. 

@franz_m22 - und welche Bremse hast du? Kannst du vielleicht mal ein Foto von der linken Lenkerseite machen?


----------



## scth (3. Februar 2021)

Den Bontrager DropLock Remote kann ich sehr enpfehlen.








						Bontrager DropLock Remote | Trek Bikes (DE)
					

Steigere deine Bike-Erfahrung mit Bontrager DropLock Remote.




					www.trekbikes.com


----------



## Ch_Bike_3 (3. Februar 2021)

Also von einem Gripshift/Twistlock kann ich nur abraten. Sobald du mal Griffe gefunden hast, die dir wirklich liegen, willst du auch nur noch diese einen Griffe. (und das auf der vollen Länge)

Wenn du dann einen Gripshift/Twistlock anbaust, hast du nur noch einen Teil deines Griffs... 
Natürlich ist der Gripshift/Twistlock der Rest deines Griffs aber definitv eine andere Härte, ein anderer Durchmesser, ein anderes Material, ... wie dein Wunschgriff außen.
Dieser ganze Umstand, dass der Griff zwei verschiedne Härten und Durchmesser und damit ne Kante drin hat, endet dann hier im Unterforum mit Themen wie "Meine Hände schlafen auf Touren über 20 km ein und gribbeln"...da die Hand einfach schlecht aufliegt...
Dazu kommt noch, dass wenn du relativ aggressiven Schweiß hast, das Gummi von den günstigen Gripshift/Twislock Dingern sich nach wenigen Monaten in eine undefinierbare klebrige Substanz auflösen, da sie dauerhaft mit deinem Schweiß an den Händen in berührung sind.
Griffe kosten nicht die Welt wenn sie nach einer Saison mal durch sind gibt es neue, aber den Gripshift/Twistlock willst du dann sicherlich nicht auch noch tauschen.
Das sind aber nur meine Erfahrungen. Viele hier im Forum finden Gripshift/Twislock Dinger gut und benutzten sie seit vielen Jahren ohne Probleme.



franz_m22 schrieb:


> Ich habe den "Fox Racing Shox Two Position Remote" Hebel. Die zwei Kabel Variante aber nur mit einem Kabel in Verwendung(Hardtail).


Da du nur eine Federgabel hast, benötigst du auch nur einen Remote für Gabel und Dropper. Der sollte also auch günstiger ausfallen als der 3-fach von Orbea mit dem du auch noch den Dämpfer ansteuern kannst
Außerdem kann dein jetztiger Remote nur "auf" und "zu" und somit benötigst du auch bei deinem neuen keine 3. Position (Mittelstellung).
So wie der Remote den @scth vorgeschlagen hat. Der Vorteil bei dem ist wie beim Fox, solltest du mal das Bike wechslen auf ein Fully, kannst du mit dem Remote auch deinen Dämpfer ansteuern (parallel zur Gabel).

Ich kann dir aber sagen, dass sich die paar Euro mehr in einen guten Remote wirklich lohnen. Wenn nix klemmt und kratzt und das Ding dann auch noch genaue Arbeit leistet ist es wirklich ein Segen.
Vor allem wenn noch Matsch und Wasser dazukommen, lohnt sich eine gute Ausführung zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Speed (4. Februar 2021)

Ch_Bike_3 schrieb:


> Also von einem Gripshift/Twistlock kann ich nur abraten. Sobald du mal Griffe gefunden hast, die dir wirklich liegen, willst du auch nur noch diese einen Griffe. (und das auf der vollen Länge)
> 
> Wenn du dann einen Gripshift/Twistlock anbaust, hast du nur noch einen Teil deines Griffs...
> Natürlich ist der Gripshift/Twistlock der Rest deines Griffs aber definitv eine andere Härte, ein anderer Durchmesser, ein anderes Material, ... wie dein Wunschgriff außen.
> ...


Hallo,

also ohne dich jetzt kritisieren zu wollen und jeder macht andere Erfahrungen ich bin da definitiv nicht so empfindlich.  
Aber: Die meisten Griffe sind doch mittlerweile so lang, dass selbst wenn man bei denen 3-3,5cm abschneidet  noch mehr als ausreichend Platz bleibt, die gesamte Hand auf dem Lenker zu platzieren?
Will mann dann den Twistlock/Gripshift betätigen rutscht man mit der Hand einfach etwas nach innen und gut ist...?

P.s. ich nutze weder Gripshift noch Twistlock weil ich genügend Bedienelemente habe. Könnte mir dies aber durchaus vorstellen.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (4. Februar 2021)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Will mann dann den Twistlock/Gripshift betätigen rutscht man mit der Hand einfach etwas nach innen und gut ist...?


Das würde mich schon nerven. Aber Drehzeug finde ich eh nicht so gut, nur bei der Rohloff ist es ok, aber auch nicht im Gelände.


----------



## Ch_Bike_3 (4. Februar 2021)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ohne dich jetzt kritisieren zu wollen und jeder macht andere Erfahrungen ich bin da definitiv nicht so empfindlich.
> Aber: Die meisten Griffe sind doch mittlerweile so lang, dass selbst wenn man bei denen 3-3,5cm abschneidet  noch mehr als ausreichend Platz bleibt, die gesamte Hand auf dem Lenker zu platzieren?
> Will mann dann den Twistlock/Gripshift betätigen rutscht man mit der Hand einfach etwas nach innen und gut ist...?


Kein Problem hier darf ja jeder seine eigene Meinung/Erfahrung teilen  

Aber ich muss hier wie @kleinerblaumann sagen, dass mich das stören würde.
Standard-Griffe sind so 130-140 mm lang und wenn ich die um 30/35 mm kürze, bleibt für mich nicht mehr genug Platz für meine Hand.
Und wenn ich den kompletten Griff lasse, und dann noch den Grippshift/Twistlock daneben packe dann...ok lassen wir die Überlegung direkt mal...
Dann muss Magura oder Sram mir nen extra langen Bremshebel bauen...damit in der normalen Hand-Position mein Finger noch da rüber an den Bremshebel hinter den Twistlock reicht


----------



## verve13 (21. April 2021)

scth schrieb:


> Den Bontrager DropLock Remote kann ich sehr enpfehlen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moin, ich interessiere mich für den Bontrager Hebel, kann aber auf dem Bild nicht erkennen, wie die Rückholung des Hebels in Bezug auf die Gabel funktioniert. Bevor ich mir den Hebel für "schlanke" 119,99 € anschaffe, wäre das für mich wirklich interessant zu wissen. Ps. ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Klemmung des Zuges für die Sattelstütze über eine Schrabverbindung am Remotehebel von Statten geht!? Grüße


----------



## verve13 (21. April 2021)

scth schrieb:


> Den Bontrager DropLock Remote kann ich sehr enpfehlen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin, ich interessiere mich für den Bontrager Hebel, kann aber auf dem Bild nicht erkennen, wie die Rückholung des Hebels in Bezug auf die Gabel funktioniert. Bevor ich mir den Hebel für "schlanke" 119,99 € anschaffe, wäre das für mich wirklich interessant zu wissen. Ps. ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Klemmung des Zuges für die Sattelstütze über eine Schrabverbindung am Remotehebel von Statten geht!? Grüße


----------



## kleinerblaumann (21. April 2021)

Der Lockout-Hebel arretiert, bleibt also hinten, wenn du ihn drückst. Durch nochmaliges Drücken wird er wieder gelöst. Etwa so wie bei den alten hydraulischen von Rockshox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verve13 (21. April 2021)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Der Lockout-Hebel arretiert, bleibt also hinten, wenn du ihn drückst. Durch nochmaliges Drücken wird er wieder gelöst. Etwa so wie bei den alten hydraulischen von Rockshox.


Ist der Hebel wirklich empfehlenswert, um dafür den besagten Preis auszugeben?


----------



## kleinerblaumann (21. April 2021)

Ich habe ihn nicht, habe aber auch noch nichts schleches zur Qualität gelesen. Ob es dir taugt, dass man einen arretierenden Hebel hat und sich zutraut, zwischen Hebel für den Lockout und die Stütze nicht durcheinander zu kommen, musst du entscheiden.


----------



## verve13 (21. April 2021)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn nicht, habe aber auch noch nichts schleches zur Qualität gelesen. Ob es dir taugt, dass man einen arretierenden Hebel hat und sich zutraut, zwischen Hebel für den Lockout und die Stütze nicht durcheinander zu kommen, musst du entscheiden.


Das ist richtig. Ich habe mittlerweile schon drei verschiedene Varianten probiert, sowohl rechts als auch links, bin aber noch nicht zu 100 % happy und daher neugierig auf den Hebel, da man bei diesem ja letztlich nur ein Element mit zwei Hebeln hat. Die Idee dahint finde ich gut!


----------



## MartinRa (22. April 2021)

Ich hatte den Bontrager Hebel hab ihn aber sofort wieder umgetauscht, das ding ist richtig unschön klobig und kann nichtmal mit einem Sram oder Shimano Hebel kombiniert werden ohne den Dremel zu nutzen.
Ich fahr jetzt den Oneup Dropper Remote und gleich daneben den Fox Lockout, das ist optisch schlanker obwohls zwei Hebel sind und lässt sich viel besser bedienen.


----------



## mexx34 (22. April 2021)




----------



## mexx34 (22. April 2021)

Hab nur eine Schelle.


XTR 9100 Bremshebeln mit I-spec EV
den Sram Matchmaker kompatibel gefeilt für originale XTR Bremsschelle für den originalen Brontrager Drop lock
Also nix am Droplock gefeilt oder umgebohrt. Nur am Matchmaker eine Kante abgefeilt und gepasst hat es.

Funktioniert super und ja er ist klobig


----------



## kleinerblaumann (22. April 2021)

mexx34 schrieb:


> Funktioniert super und ja er ist klobig


Die Hebel sind länger und es gehen Leitungen ab, ansonsten wirkt er auf den Fotos auch nicht klobiger als der AXS Shifter.


----------



## mexx34 (22. April 2021)

Ja es fehlt die Leitung für den Dämpfer, der eigentlich im freien ÜPlatz oben reingehört.
Ist halt ein Hardtail. Habe ihn für Eventuellitäten gekauft.


----------



## R04rk5 (25. April 2021)

Hey, ich stehe gerade vor der selben Überlegung.
Habe ein Trek Topfuel 9.7 und würde gerne meine SQLab 70X Griffe montieren.

Habe aktuell den Rockshox Twistloc und den Bontrager Remote Hebel.
Was wäre da die beste Lösung. Einfach den Twistloc auf den Fox Dual Lockout und den neben den Bontrager montieren, oder dann gleich den Orbea dreifach Lockout? 🤔
Habt ihr Tipps?


----------



## StDo85 (24. Juni 2022)

MartinRa schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Bontrager Hebel hab ihn aber sofort wieder umgetauscht, das ding ist richtig unschön klobig und kann nichtmal mit einem Sram oder Shimano Hebel kombiniert werden ohne den Dremel zu nutzen.
> Ich fahr jetzt den Oneup Dropper Remote und gleich daneben den Fox Lockout, das ist optisch schlanker obwohls zwei Hebel sind und lässt sich viel besser bedienen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1256057


Hab mich schon gefragt, wo ich den Hebel für die Variostütze anschrauben soll und wie, dass dann aussieht. Aber jetzt kann ich es mir ganz genau vorstellen. Schickes Bike, hab ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

